# networkmanager & modemmanager emerge fails

## drinstant

I can't seem to be able to emerge any version of networkmanager higher than 0.6.6. Those versions that depend on modemmanager already fail there, with with the same kind of error about undeclared functions.

Here's an example with the relevant logs and all. Any help is greatly appreciated.

emerge -pqv =net-misc/modemmanager-0.3_p20100401

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/modemmanager-0.3_p20100401  USE="-doc -test"

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_520_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Apr 2010 06:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

[--snip-ed--]

The seemingly relevant part of the log:

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I/usr/include/gudev-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -march=core2 -msse4 -mc

x16 -msahf -O2 -pipe -MT lsudev-lsudev.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/lsudev-lsudev.Tpo -c -o lsudev-lsudev.o `test -f 'lsudev.c' || echo './'`lsudev.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib

64/glib-2.0/include -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe -MT mm_test_pppd_plugin_la-mm-test-pppd-plugin.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mm_test_pppd_plugin_la-m

m-test-pppd-plugin.Tpo -c mm-test-pppd-plugin.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mm_test_pppd_plugin_la-mm-test-pppd-plugin.o

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:31: error: ‘VERSION’ undeclared here (not in a function)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c: In function ‘mm_phasechange’:

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:42: error: ‘PHASE_DEAD’ undeclared (first use in this function)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:42: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:42: error: for each function it appears in.)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:45: error: ‘PHASE_INITIALIZE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:48: error: ‘PHASE_SERIALCONN’ undeclared (first use in this function)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:51: error: ‘PHASE_DORMANT’ undeclared (first use in this function)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:54: error: ‘PHASE_ESTABLISH’ undeclared (first use in this function)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:57: error: ‘PHASE_AUTHENTICATE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

[-- etc etc etc ... ---]

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:260: error: ‘ip_up_notifier’ undeclared (first use in this function)

mm-test-pppd-plugin.c:261: error: ‘exitnotify’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [mm_test_pppd_plugin_la-mm-test-pppd-plugin.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/lsudev-lsudev.Tpo .deps/lsudev-lsudev.Po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.3_p20100401/work/ModemManager-0.3_p20100401/test'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.3_p20100401/work/ModemManager-0.3_p20100401'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-misc/modemmanager-0.3_p20100401 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2336:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

Thanks

----------

## davascript

This is not a Netowrking & Security problem.   That's the reason why no one is helping you.  You are having problems emerging a package from PORTAGE.  Please post in Portage & Programming.

----------

## drinstant

 *davascript wrote:*   

> This is not a Netowrking & Security problem.

 

Okay, I'm sorry, I'm new here. I'll see if I have more luck in the other forum. Thanks.

----------

## Rexilion

Hmm, my guess: recompile dbus. See if that helps.

----------

